

Getting Derby ready for prime time - nateps
http://blog.derbyjs.com/2013/03/26/getting-derby-ready-for-prime-time/

======
slashdotdash
> The biggest part of the simplification work is moving away from Racer’s
> current fully arbitrary JSON structure object and replacing it with a mirror
> of Mongo’s collections and documents.

Interesting to see the move towards the way in which Meteor implements their
client/server models [1].

[1] <http://docs.meteor.com/#dataandsecurity>

